#ubuntu-au 2011-05-16
<Octatron> Has anyone been able to embed a google calendar into a moinmoin wiki?
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have upgraded to 11.04 on Dell Vostro 1014, keyboard does not work
<kaushal> only the USB Mouse works fine
<kaushal> Not able to type anything using the keyboard
<kaushal> Any known issue ?
<kaushal> I mean this issue is on the Laptop
<Dogears> Hi, Can anyone help with a TelstraBigpond dongle install?
<ikt> hmm
<ikt> sounds like fun
<ikt> which ubuntu are you using Dogears ?
<Dogears> I have a clean install of 10.10
<Dogears> I am helping the inlaws out back of Grafton and all works ecept the connection
<ikt> ah nice
<ikt> I'm just checking about the dongle
<ikt> it's not a 3g/4g service is it?
<Dogears> The usb modem is recognised and connects but I am having problems with the settings
<Dogears> Yes 3g bigpond 
<Dogears> Sierra
<Dogears> USB 306
<ikt> oh
<Dogears> Telstra won't help
<ikt> yeah I wouldn't think they'd even know what ubuntu is
<ikt> would be nice if internode had a nice big 3g network
<Dogears> Yes I use internode in Sydney if only
<Dogears> We are up in the hills and have nothing but Telstra here
<ikt> yeah :(
<ikt> so the network connection manager
<ikt> with the 3g settigns are all in place?
<Dogears> The APN that Telstra suggestedwas Telstra.bigpond but the install from Ubuntu lists 3 different APN's 
<Dogears> I have tried them all and none work.
<ikt> where does it list 3 different apn's?
<Dogears> The network wireless manager listedTelstra and had several options to choosefrom
<Dogears> I have Googled all afternoon and found nothing
<Dogears> A lot of stuff from 2007 which is out dated
<Dogears> Time to figure this and and to the forum
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> I'm still looking around myself 
<Dogears> Telstra has a help desk but they want to charge for the privilege and probably can't help anyway
<ikt> instead of paying them you could probably get a new router with 3g built in
<ikt> that way the computer connects to it via ethernet
<ikt> and that would say a whole bunch of trouble 
<ikt> say == save
<Dogears> It's not mine I am only trying to help.
<Dogears> There is no way to connect up here apart from wireless 3G
<ikt> ah
<ikt> what type of dongle is it specifically? if it's a Sierra Wireless 880U USB Network Adapter looks like there's a script
<Dogears> I have another friend I need to connect as well so there must be more around 
<Dogears> It lists as a USB306 but I dont no how to list the usb connections on Win7
<Dogears> AirCard® USB 308
<Dogears> similar to this
<Dogears> Where did you find the script
<elky> The mailing list might be a good idea too, there's regularly been discussions on various modems in the past.
<Dogears> Yes I need to find out but I go home tomorrow and they will go back to the win7 laptop.
<Dogears> They are creatures of habit
<Dogears> Thanbks for your help
<Dogears> Make that Thanks!!
<airtonix> doesn't networkmanager create an entry in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/* for 3g profiles too ? 
<airtonix> just edit the apn there
<head_victim> Not sure, I would have just referred them to the wireless link on the wiki
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-17
<gorilla> head_victim: early start?
<head_victim> gorilla: early start
<gorilla> better than an all nighter and then expected to do your regular day shift.
<head_victim> Hah I only did an all nighter because I was at work :P
<gorilla> Work can be better when you have a drink to take the edge off :-) (No opertating machinery though!)
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-18
<jay7string> hi =]
<jay7string> anyone up this early?
<Sam_Axe> I am lol
<head_victim> I'm actually about to go to bed
<gorilla> head_victim: Good night. :-)
<head_victim> Cheerio, I'll be back later no doubt :)
<gorilla> head_victim: We hope so :-)
<head_victim> Octatron: just got your email
<head_victim> I hadn't changed it because I didn't want to just assume the changes I made to your efforts were ok
<Octatron> No that's ok, they look awesome :)
<Octatron> fire at will commander :P
<Octatron> head_victim: I didn't think you were up at this hour
<head_victim> I don't want to steal your thunder, it's all your work I just organised it to fit it :) Just copy across the sections you rewrote (how to find us and meetings) and it should be all good
<head_victim> I'm up at all different hours depending on my shifts, etc :)
<Octatron> There's actually a rename option in the drop down box at the top, I thought that might be an easier way to replace the current page?
<head_victim> Yeah but the page already exists so you can't change it to that name ;)
<head_victim> I'll find someone to delete the _draft when we're done
<Octatron> ahh, so I have to cut and paste the content in, removing the old content and save it
<head_victim> Yeah that's probably the best way I can think of for now
<Octatron> Well if you're all ok with it I could do it now
<head_victim> Go for it :)
<Octatron> done
<head_victim> Just got the email
<head_victim> Looks good, the only little thing I suggest is when you're changing public pages that are specifically owned by you (eg for me the /JaredNorris page is mine) I would always try to include a comment as to what you've changed in the "comment" field. It just makes it easier to see what's changed when looking back over a page history.
<head_victim> I must admit I sometimes forget so it's not a huge thing but it's just a good practice to get into
<head_victim> (the box is just under the main editing window)
<Octatron> head_victim: whoops, I remember that for next time 
<head_victim> Yeah I'm working on making it my own habit as well so thought I'd just mention it as well
<Octatron> I just tried too then, it won't let me
<head_victim> Nah you can only do it when you change the page
<Octatron> head_victim: I was wondering, has anyone tried using free community announcements with tv to advertise ubuntu meetups?
<head_victim> Not to my knowledge, I was hoping to do it for LCA but we were unable to confirm the venue in enough time.
<head_victim> Install fests and things like that would be good to get some radio time or something
<Octatron> I know channel 10 does them, if we organised meetings far enough in advance it might be what we need for a big turn out, what do you think?
<head_victim> Sounds good, I've never seen any of them on the TV though? I was thinking more local ABC radio or somethign
<Octatron> well I think we could get this air time free because we're a non profit organisation, I'll find the link
<Octatron> head_victim: I've seen these ever so often: http://ten.com.au/ten-support-csa-guidelines.htm
<Octatron> *every
<Octatron> It's either that or facebook 
<head_victim> Yeah just reading over the requirements
<head_victim> Up to finding out about classification 
<Octatron> usually they put up a bulletin board on the screen showing different event and times and places
<head_victim> Hmmm I honestly don't recall seeing stuff like that, when is it normally shown?
<Octatron> hacking hour, usually 10pm onwards
<Octatron> perhaps popping an email off to the Brissy branch, telling them who we are might help.. the Unix group might want in as well
<Octatron> imagine an Ubuntu ad :P
<head_victim> I can't find the one I have online
<head_victim> There is one done by canonical
<head_victim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYTJPaM82nQ
<head_victim> Think that's it
<Octatron> Cool, it'd be great to have that however knowing all the non computer people out there they'd be scratching their heads asking "what is an operation system"? too many years in retail oi! 
<Octatron> Ubuntu on tv is something I've never seen though so i'd probably record it :P
<Octatron> needs to be more, tired of viruses, paying too much for software and getting no support? come to the pancake manor this tues at 6pm and experience the alternative!
<head_victim> Hah I think if we were advertising to the general public it would need to be much more than just a social gathering at a local cafe.
<head_victim> We'd need a community hall with speakers, an install fest and stuff like that
<Octatron> hmm, the uni?
<Octatron> the library?
<head_victim> Any of them would be good.
<Octatron> yep anywhere indoors and friendly to geeks
<head_victim> Don't want peoples first experience with Ubuntu to be a half baked and not well done.
<Octatron> rsvp for numbers?
<head_victim> If you're interested I think working towards doing something for Software Freedom Day in September (with or without HUMBUG?) would be a good start.
<Octatron> ok, if people had to rsvp to be admitted you could an idea of numbers
<Octatron> *get
<head_victim> Need to start planning now though so we can organise paraphernalia and venue, etc. That stuff takes a couple of months to tee up. If you're advertising on TV you're not going to get an accurate RSVP.
<Octatron> so big venue just in case.. convention center
<head_victim> Nah, state library or uni would be fine.
<Octatron> you could even spilt the group into two groups for both venues if too many showed up?
<Octatron> another thought, alot of businesses and organisations have little icons on their sites.. follow us on facebook, twitter and stumbleupon etc is anyone handling the social media for the ubuntu-au group?
<head_victim> Just make it a rolling open day style thing. But you don't want to be forking out lots of money for venues like the convention centre if you're not even sure how many will turn up and they're not paying to get in.
<head_victim> It's a big fragmented and very much not consistent.
<Octatron> yeah for that you'd need sponsors
<head_victim> But yeah, if you're interested have a google around to see what other groups have done for SFD stfuf in the past
<Octatron> Alright will do, currently is there a setup for a fixed time each month/quarter to meet somwhere?
<head_victim> From memory Melbourne have done a few eents in the past
<head_victim> events*
<Octatron> for example if people know to leave the 25th of every month free for a meetup somewhere for the ubuntu-au group all that has to be decided is the venue
<Octatron> to make it as regular as IRC meetings in effect
<head_victim> For that look at the ubuntu hour concept
<Octatron> perhaps the meetings page could hold possible venues in a list and then we just use email to receive votes and rsvps for a particular venue?
<head_victim> I wouldn't worry about that until you actually have people going to meetups.
<head_victim> And you have to set up venues for loco.u.c events so you could just store them there but link to it
<head_victim> The ubuntu hour idea is "I'm going to be here, available and approachable. If anyone else comes along great!"
<head_victim> Just making it a regular
<Octatron> I think thats what we need.. 
<Octatron> it's a bit sad when yo click on upcoming event and there's nothing there
<Octatron> *you
<Octatron> *events
<head_victim> Yeah I've got to organise the next meeting for the sunday night 
<head_victim> But if you want to organise a Ubuntu hour by all means log it on there
<Octatron> thats right alot of people mentioned the time change 
<Octatron> ok 
<head_victim> With all those sorts of things just shoot the mailing list an email saying what you're up to and seeing if you can get others along.
<Octatron> I just think we know about it because it's on the ubuntu wiki sites but in order to reach the general public, we need to utilise social media that the gen-y'
<Octatron> gen-y's and gen-x's would be using
<head_victim> Yep, I've been thinking about getting a social media account just for the team. I currently don't use any.
<head_victim> But yeah, the team groups exist just not very active. So by all means start using them :)
<Octatron> me neither, but we could for the organisation, which would connect us too all those friends on facebook
<Octatron> perhaps the front page needs a follow us on.. 
<head_victim> Might be an idea for the side panel on ubuntu.com.au
<Octatron> Hold on.. facebook ubuntu aust is on there :P I am a silly goose
<head_victim> The loco.u.c site is also good for pointing that stuff out
<Octatron> might need a twitter account added to ubuntu-au.. its gonna be a pain updating all these things
<head_victim> Identica is the open source twitter
<Octatron> ahh, the cool kids are using it but what about everyone else?
<head_victim> I think you can link the 2
<Octatron> If you ever saw the facebook page during the Qld floods the Police facebook page was a huge help in relaying information about flood problems and stopping the flow of misinformation.. if we could harness the kind of power..
<Octatron> *that kind
<head_victim> Yeah we have a facebook group as well I think
<Octatron> it's on the wiki page their under "Various web groups"
<Octatron> Melissa created it... perhaps she could be the facebook team blogger?
<head_victim> If you wanted to do it I'm sure we can organise the relevant group permissions
<Octatron> yeah I could, if you like
<Octatron> so we spread ourselves out as much as possible
<Octatron> maybe put on the meetings page a date and time and below that a cut off time to decide on the venue 5 days out?
<head_victim> Nah you're best bet for the first one or two is to just say "I'll be here at this time" and just pick somewhere appropriate
<head_victim> Otherwise you spend too much time trying to please everyone instead of actually gettign on and having them
<Octatron> fair enough, well I'll be looking forward to the next one.  I'll try and coax some people from toowoomba maybe?
<head_victim> Or even do one in toowoomba.
<head_victim> Or alternate
<Octatron> I am thinking about that.. perhaps I could set a time at the coffee shop in village fair and we could put this on the mailing list.. I see there's 2 or 3 people from toowoomba listed on the Ubuntu-au members page
<head_victim> Yep and the thing is to try and be approachable for randoms to start conversations
<Octatron> ok well I did work in sales so it shouldn't be too hard 
<Octatron> starting conversations with perfect strangers is what i did :P
<Octatron> I might need some props
<Octatron> head_victim: Anyhow I think I'm about to nod off here so I might head to bed now.  Drop me an email if you have any other thoughts  ciao!
<head_victim> No worries mate
<head_victim> Cheerio
<head_victim> (Just about to write an email to the list - working on a different wiki page)
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-19
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> head_victim, pingading
<head_victim> sagaci: pongadong ;)
<sagaci> i'd like to put my hand up for chairing the meeting(s) if nisshh is unavailable or the spot is still vacant
<head_victim> Sounds fantastic
<head_victim> Do you know how to use the meeting bot we use?
<sagaci> not really, but i'd like to learn how
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot describes it better than I ever could
<head_victim> And what I would like from chairpeople (and like I said 2 - 3 is probably optimal to share around the time) is to do all the admin work for meetings as well. But I've also documented that process as well
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/ToDoList
<head_victim> It's not heaps of work but it's enough that I think it needs more than one person to cover in case you can't make one particular meeting
<gorilla> that also allows people to be a fly on the wall occasionally. :-)
<head_victim> gorilla: indeed :)
<head_victim> sagaci: so if you like you can chair the one upcoming June 12th if you're able to attend? (I should be at that one myself to help guide you and we can do practice runs as well if you like)
<gorilla> head_victim: I am happy to heckle at a practice run. :-P
<head_victim> Haha actually running a good meeting isn't always easy. I was at another team's meeting recently and without a strong chairperson it quickly fell into a waste of time for all. I'd actually stayed up until 8am after a night shift for it and wasn't happy it deteriorated into something I wish I never attended.
<gorilla> head_victim: yeah.. I heard you on that one.. at lease a face to face meeting someone can turn around and say STFU or go outside.
<head_victim> Yep but it's just a matter of konwing where to draw the line
<sagaci> head_victim, yep, sure
<gorilla> I guess it could be enforced by devoicing someone for a minute or two.
<head_victim> sagaci: Well I've already created the meeting on loco.u.c and sent the first email but if you want to pick up from there.
<head_victim> sagaci: and again, not all this stuff has to happen immediately or on the same day (re the ToDoList) but as long as it's done in enough time to allow everyone in the team to contribute no matter if they're going to attend or just talk on the list.
<head_victim> cd /
<head_victim> Hah - wrong screen ;)
<head_victim> Thank goodness there were no password
<sagaci> head_victim, do you use gnome-terminal?
<head_victim> sagaci: currently lxterminal on this pc
<sagaci> guake runs well on lxde
 * head_victim googles guake
<sagaci> drop down terminal
<sagaci> add it to startup apps and change the toggle to the menu key and it's the handiest terminal around
<sagaci> yakuake for kde
<sagaci> head_victim, http://i.imgur.com/qnvOh.png
<head_victim> Looks ok
<sagaci> i like my size 20 font
<head_victim> I don't mind the default stuff, it's hooked into shortcuts well without changing them, etc.
<head_victim> I just want to dispose of these colours
<sagaci> shortcut, such as?
<head_victim> alt fhist t
<head_victim> shift*
<sagaci> oh ok
<sagaci> guake is the first thing I install after a fresh install... I can't use my computer without it
<head_victim> I don't actually use terminal for lots, just updates and ssh really
<sagaci> text editing?
<head_victim> Not heaps
<sagaci> I get better performance out of mplayer than any GUI mediaplayer i've used
<sagaci> for video
<head_victim> A bit of rsync and most of my config stuff is already there from keeping my /home and well, I can't code so there's none of that
<head_victim> I rarely watch video on my pc that isn't online and for audio I just use exaile
<sagaci> so I guess you're using xchat?
<head_victim> bingo ;)
<sagaci> I used to use irssi but I've gotten used to xchat to the point when it's just nicer to use than a console irc app
<head_victim> Unless you have a specific need for cli (eg with screen) I can't see why you'd not use a gui
<head_victim> ls
<head_victim> hah note to self, using a terminal screen with *always on top* is a BAD idea
<sagaci> being a laptop, don't usually use a mouse, and don't like using touchpad
<gorilla> head_victim: could have been worse for example: ssh myserver.example.net
<gorilla> mypasswordisvery secret
<head_victim> Heh I've actually been meaning to try out clicompanion it's meant to be good
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you're with the wrong ISP according to your ausnog post ;)
<jaddi27> head_victim, I would like to ask you a couple of things with regards to social media for Ubuntu-au
<head_victim> jaddi27: shoot 
<jaddi27> There is no twitter account set up from what I know - is that the case?
<jaddi27> I ask because I think it would be a simple way to get messages out to people who use it, which seems to be an ever increasing number
<head_victim> That's my understanding.
<head_victim> If you had a quick double check with a search to confirm
<head_victim> I've been led to believe you can link identica and twitter together somehow so not sure if that is an option either
<jaddi27> Yes, I did a couple of searches and didn't find any, but just wanted to check
<jaddi27> I haven't used identica at all, but I could look into it I guess
<head_victim> Ok, I have been thinking of getting some social media accounts just to blurb about the team to randoms.
<head_victim> I've got no idea how to set up groups in twitter, is it a case of just creating an account?
<head_victim> Or can you subscribe to a group?
<jaddi27> I think you have to have an account to set them up, but I am not really sure
<head_victim> I guess you just then share the password with whomever you want to be able to post from it
<jaddi27> Yes, that would be the way to do it
<jaddi27> http://support.twitter.com/articles/76460-how-to-use-twitter-lists
<jaddi27> I am not sure if that would be what you are thinking of
<head_victim> Are you proficient with twitter?
<jaddi27> Not really, but have a general idea of it
<jaddi27> It is something I want to look into more, because it seems to be very popular as a tool to get messages out quickly, which could be quite useful
<head_victim> Yep, I'm also keen to link it with the identica group if possible
<head_victim> I'm all about not having to do 200 things separately if possible so one updates the other would be best. One less thing to update
<head_victim> I'm just asking around to see what other loco's do.
<jaddi27> Yes. Looking around just then, it looks like identica has built in support for the Twitter API, so I presume that means you post to one and it is sent to the other automatically
<head_victim> That sounds exactly like what I'm after :) Having to update multiple accounts is tiresome
<jaddi27> Yes, I agree with that
<jaddi27> I know there are some clients that can post updates to multiple locations as well
<head_victim> Cool.
<jaddi27> Also, the Ubuntu-au Facebook page could be used a bit more to capture that market as well. I have used Tweetdeck to send post to both a Twitter account and Facebook page at the same time, so that might be an option.
<head_victim> I like the flickr account because it's a place to put pictures and links in to loco.u.c nicely (it displays the most recent photos on the team page). The identica/twitter/facebook things are currently severely underused and the last.fm I'm not sure about.
<jaddi27> I have never used last.fm at all (don't even know what it is)
<head_victim> So is tweetdeck a standalone program or browser based.
<head_victim> Last.fm is a music aggregation, shows what you're currently playing and what you've recently played.
<jaddi27> Either. It is more of a standalone application, but they have a version for Chrome browser, as well as an Adobe Air application
<head_victim> Available for linux?
<jaddi27> Yes, it is
<jaddi27> I just found this - http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-use-tweetdeck-with-identica-w.html
<jaddi27> It sounds just what we would want
<head_victim> Oh no, another adobe product.
<head_victim> I wonder if air is a little more stable than flash
<head_victim> Hmm in the partner repositories though
<head_victim> Installing now
<jaddi27> I have used it a bit on Ubuntu, and it has worked fine so far
<head_victim> Hmm it even knows how to handle lxde
<head_victim> Created the menu and desktop items fine
<jaddi27> I am happy to help out with the updating of the Facebook page, and the identica/Twitter ones (if we start a Twitter account, that is)
<head_victim> Yep if we can do them both together I'm all for it
<head_victim> Just want to make sure it's done right to start with so if you don't mind I will wait until another loco gets back to me just to make sure. Easier to organise the "right way" now than try and redo it later.
<jaddi27> Yes, that is fine
<head_victim> The facebook stuff, does anyone need special permissions to post to the group or can members just sign up and send it stuff?
<head_victim> Because I know nothing about it either
<jaddi27> To post as the page, you need to be a page admin. Anyone logged in to Facebook can add comments and make new posts to the wall of the page, but not make posts as the page itself.
<jaddi27> To use Tweetdeck with a Facebook Page, you need to be an admin of the page you want to post as.
<head_victim> Ah ok, thanks for clearing that up. SO essentially though anyone can post something that will get out to all members?
<jaddi27> No, I think for it to go out to all people who 'like' the page, it has to be posted as the page
<head_victim> Ok, that's important to know 
<head_victim> I'm getting quite the education tonight, thanks for letting me pick your brain
<jaddi27> That's alright
<head_victim> I know flickr, that's the only one I have any understanding of :) Anyone can add to that group so that's easy.
<head_victim> Half the reason of posting the new contact us page was to find out who did what and make sure they're still active enough to continue doing it.
<jaddi27> Yes, I thought it might have been for that. It is good to see exactly who is in charge of what though, so thanks for doing it.
<head_victim> The identica one is a group though, not a single account
<head_victim> Yeah I had to search out a few of them and I'm almost certain it's not complete.
<head_victim> elky: if you had a chance sometime to skim over the page I would love to see if I've missed anything - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/ContactUs as I don't really know who the mailing list moderators are and I think I've got most of the others right but not 100% sure.
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah it was one of the things I had had several people ask me about actually so thought it would be a good thing to get done.
<head_victim> Now I just need to find someone to pick the brains of about identica and I think I'm almost capable of organising it all 
<jaddi27> I guess nisshh would be the person to ask, seeing as he is the admin of the page
<head_victim> Yeah, I think he's stepped out of the team for a bit. Once I understood it all better I was going to talk to him about organising others to help admin it.
<jaddi27> Ok, sounds good.
<head_victim> I've just taken the plunge and created a twitter and identica account
<head_victim> Took a little bit of work to get the same account name
<jaddi27> What is your account url? I could become your first follower on Twitter
<head_victim> Facebook is taking ages. I'm spending heaps of time going through settings and locking it up :/
<head_victim> Not that there's anything there
<head_victim> ANd they appear to like hiding stuff in random places
<jaddi27> Yes, I know what that is like. There are so many different options available, which is good in some aspects, but very annoying to set up
<jaddi27> I have just realised that the Facebook page for Ubuntu Australia is actually a group, and not a page
<head_victim> Does that change things?
<jaddi27> That means that you cannot use Tweetdeck to post updates to it, as you can only post updates to a page
<jaddi27> I looked into the difference between the two a while ago for a sports club, and decided that a page is better
<head_victim> Can it be changed?
<head_victim> Or do you have to start over?
<jaddi27> With a page, you can get a custom URL (such as facebook.com/ubuntu-au), and you can still do most of the same things as with a group
<jaddi27> I think you would have to start over, but it would be fairly easy to do
<head_victim> Might be the same with identica then as well?
<jaddi27> Yes, I think so
<jaddi27> But after we have done it once, everything should work out a lot easier
<jaddi27> One explanation of the differences: http://www.allfacebook.com/facebook-groups-pages-2010-02
<head_victim> Ok, that sort of change I don't just want to do without gauging some feedback from the team.
<jaddi27> Yes, I understand that
<jaddi27> Should I add it to the agenda for the next meeting?
<head_victim> Sounds like a great idea actually
<head_victim> Just shoot the mailing list with the update to the agenda as well so those that can't actually attend can still have their say
<jaddi27> So just an email saying that I added [insert topic here] to the agenda for the next meeting, with a brief explanation?
<head_victim> I'd include that link as well, I know bugger all about Facebook but that's pretty informative.
<head_victim> Yeah, feel free to reference this talk on IRC as well so if people want to come looking for the logs they can see how we came to the idea.
<jaddi27> Ok, I will do it now
<head_victim> Cheersa
<jaddi27> I have added it now. Hopefully it sounds alright. I will do the email up tomorrow I think.
<head_victim> Thanks mate, it just helps make sure those who can't make it still can participate.
<jaddi27> That's fine. I can understand why we would want it done
<head_victim> Well I think I'm going to head off for some dinner
<jaddi27> Ok. I will leave now anyway to concentrate on other Uni things. Thanks for you time with all that.
<head_victim> Thank you for helping me understand it all a bit better
<sagaci> head_victim, so what would you like me to do about the meeting
<head_victim> Have you read the wiki pages?
<head_victim> We can have a practice one if you like
<head_victim> And we can work through the items on the todo list for the upcoming one
<sagaci> link to wiki pages?
<sagaci> sorry, i've been in and out of this channel all day and haven't got it logged
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot is the information on the bot for running the meeting
<sagaci> thatsit
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/ToDoList is the list of admin things to do behind the scenes for each meeting
<head_victim> sagaci:  You be here in 15 - 20 mins? Was just about to knock up some dinner
<sagaci> yeah, i'll be around till about midnight
<head_victim> Cool, just didn't want to leave you hanging about the chairing thing
<sagaci> well theoretically attendance should be up at the next meeting since it's on sunday afternoon and the public holiday is on the next day
<head_victim> sagaci: cool, back with dinner now if you have questions about chairing
<sagaci> so it's just using those commands and finding the right balance between issuing them and wait time
<head_victim> Yeah it's important to let discussion go but make sure it stays on topic and at an adult level
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> sagaci: here mate :)
<sagaci> so what's the process of registering a chair for a meeting, do you have to register for individual meetings?
<head_victim> There's no official way of doing it I don't think. It's pretty much assume whoever create the event is chairing it. MootBot will respond to the person who issues the #startmeeting command as the chairperson as well.
<head_victim> Hm speaking of which
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Mee/ting: Sun 12/06/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/ | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 12/06/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/ | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-20
<gggs> anyone here running xubuntu?
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-21
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong here for a couple of minutes
<gorilla> very.. very annoying when you try to identify to nickserv on another irc server :-/
<sagaci> not sure if I've shed light on this before... but good old hindsight 2.0 tells me that I shouldn't have really worried about creating the launchpad group as of yet, due to lubuntu becoming official and hence chromium-browser will be integrated anyway into the mainline translation set
<head_victim> sagaci: can't hurt though really, have you heard back from the powers that be about it being set as a proper translation group?
<sagaci> nah, the past few weeks have been hectic as hectic can be... I've done a bit of translation work but haven't been able to grasp who and what I need to write to them
<sagaci> today is my first day "off"
<sagaci> i'll do it in the next week though
<head_victim> That's ok mate, no dramas.
<gorilla> sagaci: too bad if today was the end of the world.
<sagaci> four minutes til may 22
<sagaci> as long as the sun comes up tomorrow >>>> :)
<head_victim> Well I have to head to bed, need to be awake in 4 hours. If either of you 2 use social media please have a think about the topic added by Joel Addison. I've gone and created accounts on them all so I can help out but I really don't know the best way to set it up, either as a group or as an individual account. 
<gorilla> what's happening with social media?
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-22
<cayphed> Hi all, is anyone availible to help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764667
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-14
<sagaci> im back in straya
<sagaci> riding your kangaroos and drinking the vegemite
<Tibor> Hi all
<md_5> hi
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-15
<nicksydney> hello all
<nicksydney> anybody here ?
<Kalidarn> me
<valorin> What IRC client's do people recommend?
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-16
<sagaci> I fleshed out a local community college for an afternoon for a new ubuntu users presentation
<sagaci> 4hr for $40 and I guess I'd provide tea/coffee and tea biscuits
<sagaci> so maybe $60 max
<jaddi27> good to see you back sagaci 
<sagaci> it was pretty full on
<benonsoftware> Had fun sagaci? :P
<sagaci> UDS was fun, travelling to and from, not so much
<sagaci> saturday I spent walking around slopey san francisco
<jaddi27> It would be good to just have time to do some sight-seeing
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Any pictures?
<sagaci> I took one uneventful picture of the plaque in front of the convention center
<sagaci> and oakland at night time from the 20th floor of the marriott
<sagaci> but most of the images on google search are better than mine so I'll just look for them if I want memories
<jaddi27> would you recommend going to UDS?
<sagaci> yep, even if only once
<jaddi27> I will look into going sometime then - will just have to wait until i don't have to worry about uni assignments
<sagaci> I originally thought that a bunch of slides and screenshots would be the way to go but I'm thinking that doing a live demo of booting into ubuntu and showing the default desktop with default applications, dash, launcher and indicators
<sagaci> ... would be wiser
<jaddi27> have a look at the online tour - it is pretty good now
<sagaci> yep, hope it will work fine with the projector
<head_victim> sagaci: no harm in asking the mailing list for a local sponsor for the event if you're looking to have it funded :) Worked well up here.
<sagaci> head_victim: 60 bucks is no hassle
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 10/06/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/WJ1YAy | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-17
<xannen> hey is anyone around?
<head_victim> I'm here for a bit, what can we do for you
<xannen> i'm not sure if you can help me.  it's non ubuntu, but relates to irc.   i'm on windows and using miranda irc app.  i was wondering if i can join multiple different channels at the same time.  and if so, how do i do it?
<head_victim> Not sure how miranda works but generally "/join #channelnamehere" without the " on either end works
<xannen> okay...
<head_victim> So to get here generally you'd type "/join #ubuntuau" and it woudl open another window with this channel if you weren't already in it
<xannen> well, ubuntu-au is on freenode channel.  i want to join the brisbane room, but it is on the ausnet channel.  so how do i specify it?
<head_victim> You'd need another server window open.
<xannen> okay...  thanks.  i'll try and look that up on miranda help page or google.
<head_victim> xannen: http://wiki.miranda-im.org/IRC should help
<xannen> yep, i'm on it :D
<sagaci> head_victim: #ubuntuau is a pretty lonely channel
<head_victim> I wonder how that channel is going these days, it must be years since I've been on austnet
<head_victim> sagaci: heh whoops :/
<Kalidarn> im here :)
<Kalidarn> xannen: use pidgin
<Kalidarn> i use that on windows, it's more frequently updated.
<Kalidarn> more stable.
<head_victim> XChat is my client of choice :)
<head_victim> Got to love having options.
 * benonsoftware loves WeeChat :D
<Kalidarn> yeah i use weechat for irc
<Kalidarn> don't really use IM much these days
<head_victim> I have gone to using default Ubuntu stuff for IM
<xannen> Kalidarn : does pidgin support multiple server connection?  apparently, there needs to be some tweak on miranda in order for it to be allowed.
<xannen> XChat is not free on windows.
<benonsoftware> xannen: XChat-WDK
<xannen> i could run VM ubuntu and use xchat?  LOL  but seems overdoing it just to get on irc.  LOL
<benonsoftware> xannen: XChat-WDK is free
<head_victim> xannen: just install Ubuntu and run Windows in a VM ;)
<xannen> oh is it?  i did not know that.
<xannen> head_victim : i play comp games, so it's better for it to be the other way around :P
<head_victim> xannen: depends on the games, a lot run well on wine I'm told
<xannen> well high end graphics game like sc2 have "issues"  :P
<head_victim> I'm told Diablo 3 works ok
<head_victim> Oh and they're gone
<xannen> on xchat wdk :D
<benonsoftware> is there anyway for LO to remember to use en-AU when spell checking?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: should be able to set it to default
<head_victim> benonsoftware: also worth checking your system wide language settings to make sure they're enAU
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Hmm, okies. Thanks
<elky> i believe you have to make sure the right dict file is available. it's either aspell or myspell, en_AU variant
<benonsoftware> is it me pr os Telstra slow now?
<head_victim> You
<benonsoftware> Err :(
<xannen> does anyone know of any good java irc channel besides the ubuntu-java?  and  free access?
<head_victim> What about #java ?
<xannen> it said through invite only.  so i guess it's private?
<head_victim> Try ##java then , xchat auto forwarded to ##java when I went to #java
<xannen> nope  :( ## didn't work
<head_victim> Hmm, works for me
<head_victim> * Now talking on ##java
<head_victim> * Topic for ##java is: A channel for java development questions | Paste limit is 2 lines.  ~pastebin lists options | Read this first:  http://javachannel.net | Android in #android-dev | JavaScript is in ##javascript | No applets | This channel is logged
<head_victim> * Topic for ##java set by tjsnell at Thu Nov 24 10:50:18 2011
<xannen> i tried: /join ##java    
<xannen> and nothing happened
<head_victim> Hmm, odd :/
<jaddi27> worked for me also
<xannen> that channel hates me :(
<benonsoftware> xannen: Are you sure you're not in the channel already?
<xannen> it doesn't seem like it.  on freenode server, i'm only on #ubuntu-au, #ubuntu-java.   on austnet server, i'm on #brisbane
<elky> are you registered with nickserv?
<elky> many channels keep out unregistered nicks to avoid spambots
<xannen> i think so.  how do i check that i am registered?  but i do remember i have.
<elky> you need to also have identified to nickserv
<elky> do /msg nickserv help identify
<head_victim> Hm I would have expected a different message than a channel being invite only for that sort of issue. But that being said, I can't recall ever not being identified so probably never seen it.
<elky> often it's the irc client showing the wrong message
<xannen> umm...  this might be silly, how do i recover a password for my nick?  i haven't use irc for a sometime, let alone on this server.
<elky> You might need to ask #freenode for that one
<elky> I can't find the help for that
<xannen> ok will do
<xannen> morning guys
<xannen> all sleeping in?
<head_victim> Nope, walking out the door on the way to work though
<head_victim> Fortunately, it's Friday.
<xannen> see ya head_victim lol
<xannen> a
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-18
<jaddi27> head_victim, You are continuing on the Member Board, aren't you?
<head_victim> jaddi27: hoping to
<jaddi27> oh, so are you one of the 10 people whose terms are expiring?
<head_victim> Nope, but the meeting times/dates will change
<head_victim> So as long as it still works out on a day that I can make should be ok
<jaddi27> Ok. I just saw the email with the details,  so wanted to check
<jaddi27> 10pm and 8am for us, by the look of it
<head_victim> Yeah cool :) It's going to be, yeah was just going to say ;)
<jaddi27> That will be a bit easier - more regular and easier access for more people
<head_victim> Yeah, they're saying twice a month for both so there will actually technically be more meetings a month (four) that previous (three)
<jaddi27> Yes, that should be good
<jaddi27> Which time would you be asking for? The 10pm one?
<head_victim> Yeah that's the one I've asked to be on
<head_victim> Just so long as it doesn't end up on a Sunday or something silly it shouldn't be a problem
<jaddi27> Doing it on a Sunday would be inconvenient in most places of the world, so hopefully any other day is selected
<jaddi27> head_victim, You might be interested to know I set up https://www.facebook.com/ubuntuau to mirror our twitter feed, which makes it easier to update
<head_victim> Oh sweet, we can't make it work for the group as well I assume?
<jaddi27> I might be able to set it up - let me check
<head_victim> Actually, probably better not to
<head_victim> Leave the group for the discussion and the account for the feed.
<head_victim> That way we don't spam everyone everything unless they want it?
<head_victim> Maybe just a post to the FB group to say they can follow team communication at the account? Happy to take input though, FB still is a bit foreign to me.
<head_victim> Oh and good news, the team CDs arrived today
<jaddi27> I agree with that setup - I will post a link to the page in the group to let everyone know
<jaddi27> And good to hear about the CDs - just have to use them now
<jaddi27> how many/what did you get?
<head_victim> Yep, post to the ML done
<head_victim> I believe it's in the vicinity of 200 Ubuntu CDs and 50 Server CDs
<head_victim> All 32 Bit
<jaddi27> That is a lot more than I expected. 32bit is not surprising, because they decided to use 32bit as the recommended version for 12.04
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm hoping they can be used at events and handouts to get people using them.
<head_victim> Don't want them sitting around my place to get old :)
<jaddi27> No, can understand that. I will try to get my event organised in time to use some
<head_victim> Good stuff :) I'm happy to post them out just not individually otherwise it gets too expensive.
<sagaci> it says seven years of support in the server cd cases
<jaddi27> Trying to outlast windows server...?
<xannen01> does anyone want to buy an old hp tc4200 tablet pc?  :D
<gin> Hello
<gin>  Is anyone ready to help me out??...
<benonsoftware> gin: Yes?
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-19
<gin> I am here 
<gin> did anybody said he could help me out??
<sagaci> hi all, for those of you who don't have texlive installed, I've uploaded the latest revision of the ubuntu manual at http://people.ubuntu.com/~jpickett/ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual_rev25.pdf
<sagaci> it's about 3GB to download and set up so it may take a while if you're on a slow connection, otherwise a 1.3MB pdf should be a bit quicker to follow along
<sagaci> the easiest way you can help is by read a chapter in the manual and making sure everything is up to date and relevant for 12.04
<sagaci> most of the screenshots are missing but the respective chapter authors will update those sometime soon. I'm going to be working on the rhythmbox/listening to music chapter to make sure it is ready to go
<jaddi27> sagaci, I will do some reading later on - I didn't realise what the time was, and am not quite ready to do it at the moment
<sagaci> no worries
<somethinginteres> so what exactly are we doing to help the Ubuntu Manual project this arvo? 
<sagaci> somethinginteres, anything -- I'm working on the listening to audio section which I'm authoring for the precise release
<somethinginteres> sagaci: is there a site with the material to edit etc? 
<sagaci> you need to install texlive via a script which will download about 3GB of packages
<somethinginteres> sagaci: aww dang, bandwidth limits :P 
<sagaci> are you on an ubuntu-unmetered ISP, ie. bigpond, internode?
<somethinginteres> sagaci: unfortunately not. 
<hot_wheeelz> Hi guys
<hot_wheeelz> can anyone confirm if this is still the case or if it's been fixed please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847001
<hot_wheeelz> also anyone know of  a ppa for libbluray?
<somethinginteres> hot_wheeelz: libbluray is included in the default repos? 
<somethinginteres> hot_wheeelz: afaik 
<hot_wheeelz> somethinginteres, Does it work afauk?
<somethinginteres> hot_wheeelz: It does work. I use it but libbluray is not designed to play encrypted content.
<sagaci> jaddi27, pm?
<jaddi27> sagaci, ok
<benonsoftware> Weather for Melbourne, VIC: Mostly Cloudy / 50F (10C) - Humidity: 82% / Wind: S at 5 mph
<benonsoftware> OOps, did I just type that?
<sagaci> or pasted it
<benonsoftware> Sorry, I thought the weather plugin privatly told me the weather
<Kalidarn> http://catalogues.bigw.com.au/portal/embedofferdetails/diablo-iii/13367141090516
<elky> Kalidarn, that's unnecessary
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-13
<ikt> hallo all :)
<jea> Evening
<Noskcaj> evening
<jea> Did either of you see the discussion last night regarding reapproval for Ubuntu-AU?
<Noskcaj> no
<jea> Ok. I will try to find the logs
<ikt> cool
<ikt> it looks like there isn't much excitement regarding ubuntu on the desktop for a few releases
<ikt> it should be relatively smooth sailing towards 14.04, maybe a bit of bumpiness with mir
<jea> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/12/%23ubuntu-au.html
<jea> Apologies for being fairly quiet at the moment - I am in another Uni group meeting
<jea> but I am watching
<Noskcaj> jea, with the exception of lubuntu, they are having a bit happen.
<jea> lubuntu is doing things within Australia?
<Noskcaj> jea, no, i thought you meant in general
<jea> Ah, ok
<Noskcaj> jea, if you need me to help with anything, let me know. i live in armidale though
<jea> In this case I was wondering about happenings within Australia, with regards to reapproval later this year
<ikt> Noskcaj: what's going on with lubuntu?
<Noskcaj> ikt, there was talk of skipping 13.10.
<Noskcaj> mostly because of PPC bugs and XP EOLing
<jea> XP == Windows XP?
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> both lubuntu and xubuntu are making offline documentation, not much else is happening.
<Noskcaj> and xubuntu had a magazine feature which i helped write
<jea> what magazine was that in?
<jea> also, congratulations for helping to write it :)
<ikt> ^'
<ikt> +1
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Marketing/Magazine2013 has the info
<Noskcaj> off the topic of ubuntu. i have NAPLAN tomorrow :(
<ikt> anyone grabbing the latest humble bundle?
<ikt> good luck :D
<Noskcaj> ikt, i would, but i have no money at all.
<jea> Noskcaj: NAPLAN is nothing to worry about
<Noskcaj> jea, boring though
<ikt> Noskcaj: i think the minimum is like 1 cent?
<jea> sure, but not worth all the fuss given to it in the media
<Noskcaj> ikt, and the parents don't like even more games
<ikt> although you have to donate ~$9 for brutal legend
<Noskcaj> i have to go now, bye
<ikt> seya :)
<jea> bye Noskcaj 
<benonsoftware> Noskcaj: Good luck, 
<ikt> need to get a 2nd monitor
<ikt> got one at work and it's great for things like irc
<jea> 2 monitors are very useful
<jea> the multi-monitor support is a lot better now too
 * benonsoftware intensely dislikes lag.
<jea> it is quite annoying
<ikt> yeah I've heard a lot about multi-monitor support
<gggs> hit-or-miss with Linux though, had all sorts of strife with it, so went back to single monitor+multi-desktops
<jea> I have used multi-monitor with multi-desktops, and it was fine
<gggs> if your 2nd monitor is a different height then it means unusable areas above/below each monitor
<jea> it does, but i haven't had issues with that before
<gggs> icons get automatically placed in the top-left corner, so if you have deadspace above your left monitor you can't get to it
<gggs> auto-mounts for instance
<jea> oh, ok
<jared> I've run multi monitors for years, never had much drama with nvidia cards
<jea> I don't put anything on my desktop, so I haven't noticed it
<jared> All you do is set the primary monitor to the one you want and set the bar to be only on the primary monitor
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-14
<ikt> hey all :)
<ikt> hey d1b_ 
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-16
<ikt> anyone here?
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-17
<ikt> :D
<ikt> :<
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-18
<ikt> hey all
<gggs> hello ikt 
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-19
<qwebirc98809> hi
<qwebirc98809> someone online?
<jea> Hello qwebirc98809 
<qwebirc98809> great!
<qwebirc98809> i need help with unbunto apache
<jea> Ok. What version of ubuntu?
<qwebirc98809> ubunto studio -> Apche runs but it shows no images
<jea> ok. So when you visit the web address, you get the default apache page?
<qwebirc98809> yes, thats all OK, but images like <img scr ....> will not be shown. the same image as background works 
<jea> ok. is there a blank box on the page for it?
<qwebirc98809> no, in firefox the is a wlid card in chrome is nothing
<jea> ok. i guess the first thing is to ensure the url for the image is correct
<qwebirc98809> it is
<jea> so if you browse directly to the image, what happens?
<qwebirc98809> it's shown
<jea> ok. what is the HTML for the <img> that you are using?
<qwebirc98809> <img scr="localhost/htdocs/kelvin/termine.jpg" />
<qwebirc98809> the *,php is in /kelvin
<jea> is it 'scr' or 'src'? because an image tag needs to be '<img src="blah.jpg" >'
<qwebirc98809> ups, sorry ... it's src 
<jea> if you go to "http://localhost/htdocs/kelvin/termine.jpg" in a browser, what do you see?
<jea> because I suspect it should just be "http://localhost/kelvin/termine.jpg"
<qwebirc98809> The requested URL /kelvin/termine.jpg" was not found on this server.
<jea> was that for "http://localhost/htdocs/kelvin/termine.jpg" ?
<qwebirc98809> same
<qwebirc98809> localhost/htdocs/kelvin/termine.jpg
<qwebirc98809> works
<jea> ok
<jea> so just to check, going to "localhost/htdocs/kelvin/termine.jpg" shows you the image, and going to "localhost/kelvin/termine.jpg" gives a error "requested URL is not found..."
<qwebirc98809> check
<jea> ok
<jea> in chrome, can you open the developer tools
<jea> you can right click anywhere on the page, and go "inspect element"
<qwebirc98809> <img src="localhost/htdocs/kelvin/termine.jpg">
<jea> ok
<jea> At the top of the Developer Tools, there is a Console tab
<jea> is there anything written in it
<jea> (it might be good to refresh the page, and see if anything comes up)
<qwebirc98809> order-collapse: separate; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); display: inline-block; font-size: 16px; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: bold; height: 20px; line-height: normal; text-align: center; white-space: normal; width: 18px; Styles :active	:hover :focus	:visited
<qwebirc98809> i quess this is the wild-card
<qwebirc98809> the image should be much bigger
<jea> um, that is from the styles section, not the Console tab
<jea> is this website public online, or just local to you?
<qwebirc98809> only local
<qwebirc98809> Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found) 
<jea> ok
<jea> right, that is what i was expecting
<qwebirc98809> ?
<jea> what is the url shown for the resource that failed to load
<qwebirc98809> ok
<qwebirc98809> http://127.0.0.1/htdocs/kelvin/localhost/htdocs/kelvin/termine.jpg
<jea> ok, there is your problem
<qwebirc98809> i see
<jea> in your <img> tag, you are putting a relative path
<jea> so it build that url
<jea> because you are viewing "http://localhost/htdocs/kelvin", the image tag should be
<jea> <img src="termine.jpg">
<jea> you don't need all the rest of it
<qwebirc98809> oh god!
<qwebirc98809> what the f...
<jea> is it working after the change?
<qwebirc98809> yes
<jea> good
<qwebirc98809> 5 hours
<qwebirc98809> thanks a lot
<jea> so the main thing is to know how web links work, for src and href
<jea> if you have a link that is "something/else/file.jpg", it is relative to the current location
<jea> if it is "/path/to/file.jpg", the link is relative to the root (ie. http://localhost/ in this case)
<qwebirc98809> yes
<jea> the third type is a full path like "http://localhost/path/to/file.jpg"
<jea> so basically you just had it mixed up a bit
<jea> if you added a "http://" to the front of what you had, it would also work
<qwebirc98809> U are a god! now i can go to bed ;)
<jea> out of curiosity, what country are you from?
<qwebirc98809> germany / bonn
<qwebirc98809> its 5 a clock
<jea> cool
<jea> how did you find #ubuntu-au?
<qwebirc98809> freenet-server
<qwebirc98809> freenet is a 'german' provider
<jea> ok. Well, from the Australian Ubuntu team, we say glad we could help
<qwebirc98809> i'm glad 2
<qwebirc98809> good night
<jea> night
<jea> I would love to know how Ubuntu Australia comes up as a suggested help site
<jea> anyway, at least the problem was sorted
<Noskcaj> just rad the backlog, we are a german channel now?
<Noskcaj> *read
<jea> it would appear some people think we are
<jea> I wonder if they think the au is for Austria, instead of Australia
<Noskcaj> jea, maybe.
<dionysios> hello all
<jea> Hello dionysios 
<dionysios> hey jea
<dionysios> can anyone here tell me if i can source laptops without os in australia
<jea> I suspect you would have a hard time getting one
<jea> but I haven't tried myself
<dionysios> surely i asume if not here in australia can source os
<dionysios> i find it frustrating
<jea> the cost of windows is next to nothing anyway
<jea> because MS sells is very cheaply to OEMs
<dionysios> yeah ms has pushed everyone out of the market
<dionysios> i just know some manufacturers install ubuntu on laptops but pretty certain os only
<jea> i think all laptops will come with an os of some sort
<jea> jared: i think michael is getting a bit too held up in trying to organise the translations, when he could just be translating
<jared> jea: organising is one thing, reinventing the wheel is a bit over the top
<jea> yes, very much
#ubuntu-au 2014-05-17
<auwooo-0x71> hi join Us 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team at open.ircnet.net #0x71.org ... . We groom you as none core member :)
<jared> Hm, sorry for the spam but there are no similarities present with the previous one indicating a ban won't actually achieve anything.
<jea> Yes, that is what I thought after seeing it again
<jea> I suspect it is something we would have to talk to freenode about
<jared> jea: concur, but no doubt they're already aware :/
<jea> I suspect they would be
<jea> Interesting that they target this channel each time though
<jared> We must be considered a good target for potential hackers
#ubuntu-au 2017-05-15
<Alpal> Hi folks, any other humans here?
<Alpal> Hmm. I once ventured into an abandoned VR game (second life IIRC) and this awfully similar.
<Alpal> Ubuntu is a good looking and polished desktop system these days, congratulations to all
<Alpal> Despite there being no obvious Australian activity here
<YankDownUnder> Anyone ever really communicate in this channel? Haven't really logged much in the past few weeks...just wondering...
#ubuntu-au 2020-05-13
<juzzy> zxsfdvsfvsfv
<juzzy> hi
<juzzy> how do you install irc?
